# Magnetic Mini Bash ....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

...car show ....Nissan pics
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/Car+Show&.view=t


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

where was that car show at??

Ben


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That black Max is HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *where was that car show at??
> 
> Ben *


 Berlin CT


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *That black Max is HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! *


 yes nice car...but have the GTR badge


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i had a friend go to it... but his car is a REAL pos...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

no shit that was in berlin? hell i coulda walked to that one hehe. i always forget to check up on the things going on.


----------

